# metal halide ballest ?



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i have 3 MH 175W in a 72" canopy .
so the left and right side fire all bulbs from 65k to 15k.
the middle one just fires up 65k bulbs and nothing else our when it feels like it. does this sound like a capacitor failing and getting old all info will help ?
oh and the left side is brighter then the right why could that be too


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so i have 3 MH 175W in a 72" canopy .
> so the left and right side fire all bulbs from 65k to 15k.
> the middle one just fires up 65k bulbs and nothing else our when it feels like it. does this sound like a capacitor failing and getting old all info will help ?
> oh and the left side is brighter then the right why could that be too


Interesting. Sounds more like a bulb problem. IF the capacitor was failing the bulb would likely not ignite at all. The ballast could be going but they usually just die, no partial light, just dead.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

15k bulb it does not fire in the middle at all but put a old 10k bulb it fires up no prob . then i put 14k bulb on the left our right fires up then i put back in the middle it fires up what do you think drives me nuts. im thinking old capacitor theres three capacitors in the ballast so could it be one old one


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> 15k bulb it does not fire in the middle at all but put a old 10k bulb it fires up no prob . then i put 14k bulb on the left our right fires up then i put back in the middle it fires up what do you think drives me nuts. im thinking old capacitor theres three capacitors in the ballast so could it be one old one


Are these bulbs all different brands? Some brands require a special ballast to ignite properly. I know, sounds ridiculous but true.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Are these bulbs all different brands? Some brands require a special ballast to ignite properly. I know, sounds ridiculous but true.


ya they are for sure. but why would they left and right one ignite and not the middle . but when i bought the light there was a capacitor was replaced . pmed you too


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ya they are for sure. but why would they left and right one ignite and not the middle . but when i bought the light there was a capacitor was replaced . pmed you too


I personally have never just changed the capacitor, I always change the ballast and capacitor if I have issues as when this happens, the ballast is usually already quite old. Sounds like it is one or the other, if you are electrically keen, change both components of the one giving you trouble.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> I personally have never just changed the capacitor, I always change the ballast and capacitor if I have issues as when this happens, the ballast is usually already quite old. Sounds like it is one or the other, if you are electrically keen, change both components of the one giving you trouble.


ya . but is not a ballest the box with capacitors in it . and thats it ?
i think capacitors is what would run each light thats it right ?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ya . but is not a ballest the box with capacitors in it . and thats it ?
> i think capacitors is what would run each light thats it right ?


Not sure what you mean, there is a Ballast and capacitor in each box for each bulb.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Not sure what you mean, there is a Ballast and capacitor in each box for each bulb.


ok were could i find these do you have someplace you can recommend. im gonna try a bunch of hydroponic stores . i would be looking for ballest and capacitor that will fire a mogul base bulb 175w Right ?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ok were could i find these do you have someplace you can recommend. im gonna try a bunch of hydroponic stores . i would be looking for ballest and capacitor that will fire a mogul base bulb 175w Right ?


That is correct. We can order one in for you in a day or two if you dont have any luck.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

can you PM me a price for a capacitor


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ok were could i find these do you have someplace you can recommend. im gonna try a bunch of hydroponic stores . i would be looking for ballest and capacitor that will fire a mogul base bulb 175w Right ?


Try Allbrite Lighting in Port Coquitlam just off the Mary Hill Bypass, they are a great resource for bulbs and the like.

Found address here it is:
1371 Kebet Way, Port Coquitlam
604-945-9060


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

looking for a transformer and capacitor for 175w metal halide. grant ive pmed you couple times our so. i dont know if its working but if you can order this stuff let me know


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent you a pm, my mailbox is full and I have a few to still reply to before I empty it.


----------

